# amazing video on Nail clipping



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

I was sitting here attempting to trim Tikas nails and have resorted to just filing them by hand in frustration as she does not hold still for the clippers. So I decided to look up a video on how tho do it and came across this amazing video.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks for posting that. That might just help.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

*Cheese Crumbles*

Daisy will be 21 weeks on tomorrow. We wait until after her bath to cut her nails. They are easier to see when her fur is wet! My DH holds her in a towel while I trim her nails. We buy a bag of cheese crumbles (meant to put on a salad) and he gives her a little crumble every time she holds still to get a nail trimmed. It works like a charm! We started off just touching the nail clipper to her nail and giving her cheese...so of the same as the video, but we didn't use a clicker. we just say "good girl".... The video was really interesting...


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Thats a good video for clicker training. We did a lot of that with Carmen and Tito and it helps. I dont know if 45 minutes for a puppy would really work though, that might be too much. You would have to do that over a period of a few days I think for the dog to really be ok with it, not just one slam dunk session. 

The other thing is the trainer was super calm with the dog, the dog can tell when you get frustrated and he will start acting up too. Body language is really important any time you work with a dog.

Thanks for sharing that video.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

That's a great video!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

ls-indy said:


> Daisy will be 21 weeks on tomorrow. We wait until after her bath to cut her nails. They are easier to see when her fur is wet! My DH holds her in a towel while I trim her nails. We buy a bag of cheese crumbles (meant to put on a salad) and he gives her a little crumble every time she holds still to get a nail trimmed. It works like a charm! We started off just touching the nail clipper to her nail and giving her cheese...so of the same as the video, but we didn't use a clicker. we just say "good girl".... The video was really interesting...


The cheese crumbles is a GREAT idea. We've had Miley since March, and I still haven't had the guts to cut her nails. We've had the vet or groomer do it, but she is DUE for a nail clipping. I just need to "dive in" in and do it.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Renee said:


> The cheese crumbles is a GREAT idea. We've had Miley since March, and I still haven't had the guts to cut her nails. We've had the vet or groomer do it, but she is DUE for a nail clipping. I just need to "dive in" in and do it.


There's a nail clipper that has a guard on it that only lets you cut off a small portion of the nail. If you do it once a week or every other week you know you won't cut into the meat in the nail. I got mine at Petco recently and until I got that I hated doing nails.


----------

